# Quappe im Kühlschrank



## Matthias_R (4. Oktober 2015)

Habe heute das Glück gehabt, beim Gufieren eine maßige Quappe zu erwischen.
Nun heißt es, dass man sie nicht einfrieren soll, weil sie dabei mehr als anderer Fisch an Qualität verliert. Wie lange bleibt der Fisch denn (selbstverständlich ausgenommen und abgezogen) im Kühlschrank gut?


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Quappe im Kühlschrank*

Die kannst du genau so einfrieren, wie alle anderen Dorschartigen auch. Aber wenn man dabei schlampt, vergeht die Qualität; bei jedem Fisch!


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Quappe im Kühlschrank*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Habe heute das Glück gehabt, beim Gufieren eine maßige Quappe zu erwischen.
> Nun heißt es, dass man sie nicht einfrieren soll, weil sie dabei mehr als anderer Fisch an Qualität verliert. Wie lange bleibt der Fisch denn (selbstverständlich ausgenommen und abgezogen) im Kühlschrank gut?


 
 Sorry da fällt mir etwas zu ein....

 Ich bekam einmal einen Anruf von Jemanden, dem ich hin und wieder Fische mitbrachte.
 Die Person liebt es halt Fische zu essen, angelt aber nicht selbst.

 Eben hätten Sie einen Fisch gegessen, das wäre wirklich ein besonderer Genuss gewesen.
 (Zander, Hecht, Forelle, Aal u.s.w kennt die Person)

 Aber man wüsste nicht, welche Art es gewesen sei.
 Ähnlich eines kleinen Welses oder Leng.
 |kopfkrat......|bigeyes......#c.
 Hatte einmal eine Quappe eingefroren und dann verschenkt, das war aber schon einige Jahre (4-6) her.:q

 Ausprobieren :m


----------



## boot (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Quappe im Kühlschrank*

Die kann man einfrieren.lg


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Quappe im Kühlschrank*

Einfrieren verdirbt dir die Quappen nicht.
Wenn man im tiefsten Winter Quappen angelt, frieren die manchmal schon am Wasser komplett durch.


----------



## Matthias_R (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Quappe im Kühlschrank*

Danke, Mädelz,
ist (ausgenommen und  abgezogen) im Gefrierfach, und wird wohl morgen abend verspeist. 
Ich werde berichten.


----------

